# CandleScience.com having a sample sale!!!



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 16, 2012)

Wasn't sure where to post this, but had to share! Candlescience.com is having a sample sale, where all 1oz bottles are $0.99!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 16, 2012)

You temptress! Why are you doing this to me? Aaargh!


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 16, 2012)

My cart is at $35.64. I'm trying to downsize, but every time I go back to the main list to find certain ones to look at reviews in an attempt to remove a scent, I end up adding another one!!! I wonder how often they have these sales?!


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 17, 2012)

Seems like twice a year.  I think they had one late summer/early fall.  Shop on!  They do have some really nice FOs for soap.


----------



## SoSoapy (Mar 17, 2012)

yep, i just bought f/o's + shipping which was $38.15 and then went back and thought to myself:

wait a minute.............I just bought tons of f/o's that are formulated for candles not soap :? 

what was I thinking? I'm not a chandler, I'm a soapmaker!

that was sneeky temptress!

anyway, I went back and cancelled before they decided to ship my package!


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 17, 2012)

You should check the rating. Out of about 35 or 36 fragrances I had picked, only one was candles only. That's what I love about CS, I can pick one fragrance for my entire line of products (soap, soy candles and B&B).

ETA: When you click on a fragrance, look under the picture for that fragrance... It will have their leaf rating (that's the rating for soy wax candles), directly under that, it will tell you what it can be used in... Candles only or Candles & Bath/Body. Then it gives the flash point. Unfortunately the site does not list any reactions in CP soap. I just play it safe and add the fragrance and GM right off the bat when I add the lye to the oils, to prevent any possible issues with ricing/acceleration.


----------



## lauramw71 (Mar 17, 2012)

My fiance is my worst enabler.  After I got my first shipment of 25+ FO's he told me I should go back and get more to stock up!  LOL  Good grief he's terrible!!!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Candle Science*

I have never tried any of Candle Science's scents for soap.   Can anyone recommend any tried and true scents in CP soap from them?


----------



## SoSoapy (Mar 17, 2012)

> You should check the rating. Out of about 35 or 36 fragrances I had picked, only one was candles only. That's what I love about CS, I can pick one fragrance for my entire line of products (soap, soy candles and B&B).



r u serious? You can really use the f/o's in soap too? I use the hot process method for all of my soaps. do u think it would work for them?

thanks


----------



## sosocal (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! I bought 9 and got one free and shipping was only $7!!!! AWESOME!


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Candle Science*



			
				craftgirl08 said:
			
		

> I have never tried any of Candle Science's scents for soap.   Can anyone recommend any tried and true scents in CP soap from them?



Sure, I'll tell you what has worked for me.

Love Spell- soaps like a dream, actually slowed down trace, easy for swirling.  Smells a tiny bit better than Peak's out of the bottle (OOB), but after curing they both smelled same.  Fragrance stuck well with no discoloration.

Basil & Herb- very unique, refreshing smell.  Must like basil   Be really, really ready when you soap this and don't swirl.  Accelerated like crazy, but able to pour quickly into mold without separation.  Love it after the cure.  No discoloration noted.  Nice FO for a gardener's bar.

Honeycomb-  Must admit I didn't really like this one OOB.  However, it bloomed in the soap into a nice floral honey smell.  There is an undertone note that I can't describe, but I think I may like it better than Peak's Wild Mtn Honey (which i really like).  My son smelled it and said, "Smells like honey".  Discolored to light tan, but I did add honey which darkened it up.  It only a few days old, so I can't comment on sticking power.

Sage & Pomegranate- I think this was CS.  Soaped fine.  Not my favorite scent, but my co-workers thought it smelled good.  Seems to be sticking.

Lavender-  I like this lavender as an EO substitute, but it is a little medicinal smelling, not a real florally lavender.  Peak's lavender is a little more sweet smelling, but I find this one truer to the EO.  Soaped easily, no discoloration.  

I have a ton more that I haven't soaped.  I've probably left something out.  Hope this helps.


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh this is bad. Very very bad. On the other hand, I just bit the bullet and bought my first wood mold to try CP, and so of course, I will need different fragrances to test in my 2lb mold  I'm already at 35


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 17, 2012)

I've done:
Clean Cotton - no discoloration (pure white bar with pure coconut oil), but it definately speeds trace and of course, it heats like a sinner! Use caution with this one so you don't overheat your soap.

Lavender - I don't think this one changed the trace at all. No discoloration either. I was never a fan of lavender, but I like this one. VERY strong, I only use about half of this as I would of other fragrance oils.

Lilac - Speeds trace and causes ricing if you're not careful. It traces so quickly in fact, that in a partial traced soap, if you add your 30ml all in one spot, you'll have a clump of soap right there, without possibility of getting it to mix properly... My next batch, I plan to add it right after my lye and goatmilk, all in one go, no trace.

Cucumber Melon - Works just fine, no trace, no discoloration, no overheating. 

Very Vanilla - like an old lip gloss I had as a teen, that fake vanilla icing scent. I LOVE IT! I can't remember if I used this in my soap or just the vanilla from BB though, so I can't give a CP soap review. Guaranteed to turn it a chocolate brown though, lol.

Baby Powder - another one I haven't used in soap, but I have to say, it smells just like baby powder. Nice and strong scent, but not a nauseating scent.

Coconut - Turns tan color, no overheating or accelerated trace.

I also have Pine Cones (smells really good, like the real thing), Diane's Carnation (very light, easy scent), Mulberry smells devine, Dragon's Blood smells pretty good (in a hippie kinda way) and Fresh Coffee smells spot on. Basically, anything that has a specific "thing" (coffee, baby powder, lilac, etc) all smell exactly like it should. I'm dying to put another order in, but waiting until the last day of the sale, so that I'm positively sure which ones I want to order.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2012)

kharmon320 & bettacreek -

Thanks for the reviews, you enablers. I'm going to save this info for the _*next *_sale.


----------



## scrubbie (Mar 18, 2012)

OH OH OH How hideous of her. I am on it now HAHAHAH. I am getting spiced pear and some others. Thanks for the review of scents and how they act.


----------



## scrubbie (Mar 19, 2012)

*What I got.*

Love Spell 1 oz. 20304 2.00 1.98 
Sample Fragrance Discount 99987 1.00 -0.99 
Violet Lime 1 oz. 20332 1.00 0.99 
Honeycomb 1 oz. 20959 2.00 1.98 
Cotton Candy 1 oz. 20260 2.00 1.98 
Honeydew Melon 1 oz. 20080 2.00 1.98 
Chardonnay 1 oz. 20288 2.00 1.98 
Brandied Pear 1 oz. 20481 2.00 1.98 
Creme Brulee 1 oz. 20208 2.00 1.98 
Jamaica Me Crazy 1 oz. 20941 2.00 1.98 
Fruit Slices 1 oz. 20029 2.00 1.98 
Eject-It Mold Release 12oz. 70008 1.00 8.99

I ordered 2 of the ones I like because if I like them .99 is awesome. This way I save on shipping if it is something good. I did learn of a tip for fragrance oils which misbehave. I may try it with these.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 19, 2012)

A better idea would be to get a few from this sale, then we can all share and compare our CP soap results with the different fragrances. With the sale, and the various members of SMF, we could compile an entire database of CS's fragrances and how they behave in our CP soap... Hint, hint. 

Oh, and just in case you missed it, the sale ends tonight at midnight, EST.


----------



## ilove2soap (Mar 19, 2012)

I have soaped Cool Citrus Basil, Amber and Oakmoss, and Beach Linen with excellent results.  All three were cold process, but I think they would work just fine in hot process too.  If using in hp, pay attention to the flashpoints of the fo.  Wait until the soap cools down below the flashpoint temperature before adding to prevent the evaporation of the fo.
*Cool Citrus Basil--mild acceleration, light tan discoloration, no ricing or any other issues.  Very nice unisex scent. 
*Amber and Oakmoss--no acceleration, my soap turned light orange (like amber color) and no ricing.  The scent is awesome-one of my faves.
*Beach Linen--moderate acceleration (I soaped cool), discolored to dark brown (which is weird because I cannot detect any vanilla scent to the fo at all), no ricing. Smells good and clean with floral base notes. The smell really sticks on your skin long after bath or shower.  
I have bottles of Lavender, Sex on the Beach, and Pine Cones which I have not soaped yet...but I have grand plans for these babies!  Hope I like them as much as the others I have tried.


----------



## scrubbie (Mar 19, 2012)

im game we should keep a file or thread like a sticky with fragrance notes on Natures garden. Since this sale went on we can do it. If everyone is in agree ment.


----------



## SoSoapy (Mar 20, 2012)

I decided to go ahead and re-order after hearing everyone's opinions! here is the list of F/O's I ordered:

Honeysuckle Jasmine  
Kiwi 
Gardenia 
Peach 
Cucumber Mint 
Violet Lime 
Lavender 
Clean Cotton 
Watermelon 
Coconut Lime 
English Garden 
Bird of Paradise 
Egyptian Amber 
Juniper Breeze 

Report to come soon.................(I will probably hot process them)


----------



## krissy (Mar 20, 2012)

make sure you check online as many but not all of them are soap safe.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm a freaking idiot. Was too busy fighting with a retarded (now ex) boyfriend to remember to put my order in. I wonder if I contact them if they'd give me a chance at the sale again. :/


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 20, 2012)

Doesn't hurt to email and ask. The most they can do is say no.

If they won't let you, which were the ones you were really looking to get? I got so many (probably 30 or more) that I couldn't use them all in any amount of time. I'd be plenty happy to send you what you wanted if I had some.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going to shoot them an email, if I can figure out how to! Hopefully I can still get in on the sale, but if not, then I can just order one or two new fragrances. I really appreciate your offer though, that's extremely generous of you!

ETA: I just shot an email to the support email, which hopefully works. It was one from when they emailed me from with one of my previous orders, saying if you had any questions, please feel free to email, lol.


----------



## scrubbie (Mar 21, 2012)

*Out for delivery!*

my candle science stuff is out for delivery!!! I have a large soaping weekend. I am making my autistic niece a soap with fruit slices with 3 colors. I am using pink, raspberry blue, and peach colors. Her new habit is taking all shower gels opening the caps and pouring them all over her and the floor. So.. I am designing something just for her. I will also use the cotton candy. I will let you all know. I found a tremendous tip on another board for F/O
Here it is: add some warmed reserved base oils to finicky FO/EOs before adding to batch. This tends to calm bad behaviour. 
They also suggest to mix in F/O with a whisk rather than SB to prevent with the ricing.
I have never done these but will this weekend


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 21, 2012)

Alas.. I must wait for the next sale! I did just soap the Dragon's Blood though. It would've turned the soap brown, but I used black oxide to combat that. It didn't seem to speed trace, though I didn't beat my red as much as I did the black, so it was runnier. The white (no scent) traced just as quickly as the scented portion.


----------



## SoSoapy (Mar 23, 2012)

got my f/o's in the mail yesterday. I opened the lids and smelled them and they all smell great from the bottle!

Now it's off to soaping..................


----------



## Lilahblossom (Apr 2, 2012)

Do these FO's have natural fragrance? I'm so allergic to synthetics. I bought a kit with shower gels and when I opened the box, the heavy musk started to close up my respiratory. I haven't opened it again.


----------



## Genny (Apr 2, 2012)

Lilahblossom said:
			
		

> Do these FO's have natural fragrance? I'm so allergic to synthetics. I bought a kit with shower gels and when I opened the box, the heavy musk started to close up my respiratory. I haven't opened it again.



I'm not sure if they have a natural fragrance, but many FO's no longer contain musk. Or, if they do, it will state so on the supplier website.  

Also, what kind of synthetics are you allergic to?


----------



## Kleine Teufel (May 2, 2012)

Has anyone soaped their fragrances yet? I'm thinking of putting in another order. I could still kick myself in the arse for missing the sale though. I have one more review to add:

Pinecones: Smells just like pine, not that sickening pinesol type scent. Doesn't affect my breathing (pine cleaners do for some reason). As for CP soaping, it soaps like a dream. No discoloration, no acceleration. 



Right now, I want to see if anyone has soaped any of the following yet...
	Peach
	Honeydew Melon
	Green Tea and Lemongrass
	Cotton Candy
	Honeysuckle Jasmine
	Golden Rose
	Watermelon
	Honeysuckle
Those are all tenatively on my shopping list, but haven't seen any CP reviews, so not sure that I want to plunk down $8-$9 on  each 8oz bottle or not yet, lol.


----------



## sosocal (May 2, 2012)

bettacreek said:
			
		

> Has anyone soaped their fragrances yet? I'm thinking of putting in another order. I could still kick myself in the arse for missing the sale though. I have one more review to add:
> 
> Pinecones: Smells just like pine, not that sickening pinesol type scent. Doesn't affect my breathing (pine cleaners do for some reason). As for CP soaping, it soaps like a dream. No discoloration, no acceleration.
> 
> ...



I have not soaped any of those yet but have a few yet to do. I have found all Candlescience's FOs so far that I have tried to perform wonderfully, most even decelerate trace for me. Except for Love Spell. That seemed to speed things up a little.


----------



## VanessaP (May 2, 2012)

I did Dragon's Blood and Fruit Slices. I'm not caring for the DB anymore though that was a family member's fault, not mine :lol She put the shotglass I used to measure the DB into the dishwasher before I realized what she did so our dishwasher smells like it. Discolors to lighter medium brown. I soaped this batch around 110-115, but I didn't add until I got to trace. By the time I got it stirred in, it was pretty thick but didn't create air pockets.

Fruit Slices is SO yummy! It did turn a cream color, or a really light tan. I got a partial gel on it so the gelled part is a tiny bit darker than the light tan. I did pour an unscented log before I added the scent to the rest of it, and the FS is a tad bit darker than the unscented. Still a pretty cream. About the same as the DB, when I got it stirred all the way into the traced batter, it was thick but pourable with no air pockets.


----------



## judymoody (May 2, 2012)

I wasn't that impressed with CS's Dragon's Blood although they make a number of fragrances that I like.

It lost its complexity as the soap cured.


----------



## Hazel (May 2, 2012)

bettacreek said:
			
		

> Pinecones: Smells just like pine, not that sickening pinesol type scent. Doesn't affect my breathing (pine cleaners do for some reason). As for CP soaping, it soaps like a dream. No discoloration, no acceleration.



Thanks for sharing. It's good to hear it does well in soap since I didn't use it in soap. I used it in air freshener bags but I love the scent, too.


----------

